

 Ask HN: TailoredFit (New Startup Advice) - zbush
http://imgur.com/ZWtX14C
There is a quick link for where we&#x27;re at now.  We are TailoredFit Co, a group of young entrepreneurs participating in Startup Weekend Pittsburgh. We’d love to hear any and all of your thoughts on our concept of a web platform that shops for you by learning your preferences over time, showing you clothing you’ll like from brands you are familiar with and finding new recommendations you wouldn’t otherwise know about.<p>Thanks!
======
minimaxir
...why is this an image?

~~~
zbush
Sleep deprivation, mostly.

